
Untappd 3.0 - poorman
http://blog.untappd.com/post/157278795406/untappd-30
======
boaticus
The new version looks great! Love the expanded tags and details about each
beer.

Especially appreciate the "Get there safe - get a ride link." Not sure if
that's new, but just noticed it.

